# للبيع فيلا دوبلكس امام الجولف بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (3 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 12127
للبيع فيلا دوبلكس مميزة بالتجمع الخامس مساحتها 320 متر ارضى وبيسمنت . ( نصف تشطيب ) 
	الارضى مساحته 200 متر (2غرف نوم كبيره و4ريسبشين و2حمام و مطبخ ) . 
	البيسمنت مساحته 120 متر ( مساحه مفتوحه ) 
	الحديقه مساحتها 150 متر 
	المطلوب 900 الف جنيه ( كاش )
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

